# 308win and Barnes 130gr TTSX boattail



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I am going to try the Barnes 130gr TTSX boattail bullets in my Browning BLR this upcoming dear season and have found some load data on the web. Do any of you folks have an accurate 130gr TTSX bullet/powder load recipe that you have been using? I am open to the type of powder.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

I thinking about the same bullet for my RRA 308. From what I've heard Varget or H4895 are two powders for the .308. Don't have a starting point yet though.


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the data I found on the Barnes website. Varget (Min)47.5gr - 52.0gr(Max), AA2460 (Min)45.0gr - 51.0gr(Max) COAL: 2.810".


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I don't shoot that particular bullet, but my best loads with light weights in .308 use faster powders. 3031/2230/748/335. Bunch of guys shoot BLC#2, but I could not get a good load with that powder in my .308. 

2460 is simply a slower version of 2230.


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been using the H335 with my Hornady 130gr SP's, but from what I have read the Barnes bullets create higher pressures than the jacketed bullets.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Pardner, you are about to embark on an awesome load. One of my favorites. I shoot this in a 20" sporter weight Remington Model 7 bbl, and get 2950 fps out of it and the best 5 shot group I have shot with it is .53". AWESOME.

Barnes 130 ttsx; 49.5 gr varget ( if you can find it); remington nickel brass; federal 210m primers (if you can find them); seated to a comparator length of 3.206

GREAT LOAD AND BULLET. If Jack O'Connor killed umpteen elk with his 270 130 gr core lokts, this load should is gang busters.

Good luck,

THE JAMMER


----------



## Norsehunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks JAMMER, that is what I was looking for.


----------

